# losing certification



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

If you have a full academy and take an investigators job (better pay and retirement than PD) at a Sheriff's Dept do you lose your academy certification after five years? Or is it still good because the Sheriff's Department are group four?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

your retierment group has nothing to do with your academy certification. In order to maintain it, you must follow the regs. of inservice. If you don't, you lose your cert.


----------

